# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Türklerin Anadolu'ya Yerleşmesini Sağlayan Savaşlar

## veli

tt.jpg
Anadoluya ilk Türk akınlarını 4 yüzyılda Hunlar, 6 yüzyılda Sibir Türkleri yapmıştır Ancak bu akınlar yerleşme amaçlı değildi.Anadoluyu yurt edinmek amacıyla gelen ilk Türkler Oğuzlardır 11 yüzyılda Çağrı Bey, Anadoluyu yurt edinmek amacıyla akınlara başlamıştır

Pasinler Savaşı (1048)
Bu savaş Büyük Selçuklu Devleti ile Bizanslılar arasında yapıldı

Nedeni; Bizanslıların Türklerin Anadoluya girmelerini engellemek istemeleridir
Savaşı Selçuklular kazanmıştır Bizansın Anadolu otoritesi zayıflamıştır

NOT: Pasinler Savaşı, Selçuklularla Bizanslılar arasında yapılan ilk savaştır

Malazgirt Savaşı (26 Ağustos 1071)
Büyük Selçuklu Devleti (Alp Arslan) ile Bizanslılar (Romen Diyojen) arasında yapılan bir savaştır

Sebebi; Bizansın Anadoluya yapılan Türk akınlarını önlemek, Türkleri Anadoludan atmak istemeleridir
Savaşı Selçuklular kazandı

Sonuçları; Türkler Anadoluya yerleşmeye başladılar, Türkiye Tarihi başladı, Anadolu Türkleşmeye ve İslamlaşmaya başladı, Bizans baskısı sona erdi, Bizans Avrupadan yardım istedi bu da Haçlı Seferlerinin başlamasına neden oldu, Anadoluda ilk Türkmen beylikleri kuruldu

NOT: Malazgirt Zaferiyle Anadolunun kapıları Türklere açıldı ve Türkler Anadoluya yerleşmeye başladılar

----------

